# Took just 1 and half weeks off the gym!



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I thought it was time to recovery a bit, give my muscles some good time off and just break my routine...

Went back to the gym yesterday and today and i cant believe how heavy everything is. Lost loads of strength so quickly and the pain i am in even dropping the weights right down! Just cant believe it...

I damn well hope it takes a quick amount of time to get back into it cause i aint enjoyed training this week so far


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i'll see what i'm like tomorrow after a 2 week layoff..


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah hate going back after a short break...everything just seems such a struggle ay...i think its also psychological because i just think in my mind i will have lost strength and end up opting for lighter weights until i feel fresh again...maybe not such a bad thing...


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

last time i took 9days off, i came back to the gym stronger than i went away at. i take this length of time off every 5-7weeks. the only time ive not come back at least as strong as i went away, was when i stopped eating my food and taking in all my protein. even then, the loss of strength was only about 3-5kg off my 1 rep max for the compound moves.

i love taking time off.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ive had 8weeks off mate due to family and other things, i need to ease my way back into it starting tomorrow, its not gonna be easy tbh im dreading it


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I going to really carb up for the rest of the week to try and get some energy ready for it


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

I ****ing hate having a lay off.

Feel like a kitten goin back.


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

Yeah hell, lost 45lbs off my squat in 12 days!!!!!!

(weirdly barbell rows are up)??)


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> I thought it was time to recovery a bit, give my muscles some good time off and just break my routine...
> 
> Went back to the gym yesterday and today and i cant believe how heavy everything is. Lost loads of strength so quickly and the pain i am in even dropping the weights right down! Just cant believe it...
> 
> I damn well hope it takes a quick amount of time to get back into it cause i aint enjoyed training this week so far


If you have to lower your weight just accept it. Its a good time to adopt a different strategy and approch maybe opt for more reps but still ensuring the muscle is worked to failure. Say 10x10 routine?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

well, just got back....

i am fcuked... and had to drop the weight back....


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

same thing happened to me on my lower body moves after a week off on holiday. upper stayed the same. the only reasoning I can think of is that I did a ridiculous amount of walking.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

i usually find that after a week of i come back stronger, anymore than that the strength starts to suffer.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Generally i take a full week off training before a pl comp and also deload a bit the week before that depending how i feel and always feel stronger for it.

To get the full benefits of this supercompensation you have to over reach in your training before the break, ie i try to reach the point were i am starting to overtrain just before i take time off from the gym. Obviously you need to keep eating and supplementing as you would during the time off, dont want to be eating less due to not being at the gym.

I think it also depends on strength levels, it seems the stronger you get you can take longer off from heavy weights and come back stronger, eg some top powerlifters will do their heaviest training 3-4 weeks out from a show and then deload.

On the other hand maybe you just dont respond well to taking time off totally, perhaps a week using lighter weights whilst staying well away from failure would work much better for you.


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

for some reason when i have a week or 2 off i come back stronger :confused1:


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

im with you there mate, havnt done legs for 2 weeks done them yesterday and cant walk properly today dreading my nightshift dont know if il be able to manage its that bad


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I've just started a couple of week layoff too - getting very itchy already, want to go train!!!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I did chest on monday and Back, bi's tuesday. I'm still ruined as we speak, thats what to weeks off does to me. No strength or stamina this week, i'd guess next week i'll be back to normal


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Wtf after 10 days you have lost strength?! You must have eaten very poorly mate. I take a week off every 6 weeks (started this about two months ago) and i love doing it like this. It really helps my recovery and strength these days seeing that i am unassisted and recovery is slow.....

You will get it back quickly just eat up


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Thats not right?? i usually find Im actually stronger after a short break and still keep my calories high everyday but drop some carbs for fats.

Ive lost all strenght now cos ive been out the gym 11 months because my healths fooked lol but shouldn't lose any after 10 days mate.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

i jst took a week off 2 ... was in vegas 4 da week .. all i eat was mcdonalds and panda express and drank da **** out off it , training 2nite should b interesting


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

How did you eat during the time off? IIRC you're struggling eat enough to gain and i'm going to hazard a guess you ate less due to training. This poss caused some strength loss.

Remember tho, everyone is different. Next time you may be better served just dropping volume very low, do 2 days per week for 2 weeks. Compound only, nothing too strenuous. Maybe try out a new exercise if you have one in mind.


----------



## Jack 17 (Sep 6, 2009)

If i have a week or two off i always come back stronger.

as Con says you must be eating poorly.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I have been having breaks in my training for years i always come back stronger,7-10 days suits me best, plus i eat good food.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I have been having breaks in my training for years i always come back stronger,7-10 days suits me best, plus i eat good food.


I am just starting to realize this my self.

For instance i just took 3 days off and had a great work out today.

Less is more once you learn how to train HARD!


----------

